# Hi from Agost nr Alicante



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All

My name is Tony and live with my wife and 2 kids in Agost which is a small village just inland of Alicante city 

Agost is famous for pottery , and back in the 60s was the film set location for the Spaghetti western - Return of the seven 

We have been here for nearly 12 years 

Agost is little known by expats , and dose not have a huge ex pat community so is still very Spanish , the location is good 25 mins from the airport and sandy Costa Blanca Beaches 

If any one is thinking of moving to the area I would be happy to give advise 

Cheers Tony


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonymar said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Tony and live with my wife and 2 kids in Agost which is a small village just inland of Alicante city
> 
> ...


That's a nice offer
What do you do, how do you make a living?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

HI

Thanks for the welcome 

At the moment I am a stay at home dad , my wife is the bread winner .

I did building work , when there was some !!

Tony


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmm Agost isn't that far from where we are.
When we were house hunting we ruled that area out as it might just be a tad too far which is odd as we looked in some areas further away and really not much further out than we are now.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi pazcat

What area are you in then !

are you in the city ?

Tony


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess Mutxamel is the closest place to us, we are a bit out from there but commute to the city.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh yes I know Mutxamel

Nice place ! , my wife works over that way 

I prefer to live a bit outside the city too !


----------



## walker07 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Tony, I live near Guardamar on the coast but want to visit Agost...one day! Can you tell me, in your opinion which would be the best pottery to visit and also can you recommend a restaurant for a menu del dia afterwards? 
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Tony

What's that area like for broadband, healthcare etc......


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

walker07 said:


> Hi Tony, I live near Guardamar on the coast but want to visit Agost...one day! Can you tell me, in your opinion which would be the best pottery to visit and also can you recommend a restaurant for a menu del dia afterwards?
> Thanks in anticipation


Hi Walker,

I know Guardamar well, beautiful sea front

The in laws live in La marina, and we often go for a Chinese in Guardamar

OK Agost, market day is Thursday,

Pottery the best in my opinion is Emili boix ' go through agost he is on the left just before the cemetery, Emili is a proud potter who will kindly demonstrate his skills for you

As for menu del dia , I don't really know but friends say the Nou Palacio is good

cheers Tony


Also there are two more commercial outlets Miror and decor and conchie which are well worth visit


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Roy C said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> What's that area like for broadband, healthcare etc......


Hi Roy

Agost has a medical center ,when the surgery is closed there is 24h emergency unit open, which we have often used , we have found the state healthcare fantastic and personally have received better care than from the UK NHS

OK , rural Spain is a bit back in time, I Quite like that fact, but stuff we take for granted are considered luxury or added bonuses , like water, electric, made up road, land line,sewage connection etc.

As regards to phone and internet the most reliable local system works by wi max 

Which means no need for a land line , not as good as UK standards but it works

We get 6mb internet plus phone with free landline national and UK calls for 30euros plus iva per month

Cheers Tony


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Tony and welcome

We have lived here, just north of El Campello, for 10 years. We have visited Agost several times to buy some wonderful pottery items.

We have now got rid of both our cars and use public transport so it is difficult to get to places inland now.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> Hi Tony and welcome
> 
> We have lived here, just north of El Campello, for 10 years. We have visited Agost several times to buy some wonderful pottery items.
> 
> We have now got rid of both our cars and use public transport so it is difficult to get to places inland now.


Hi DunWorkin

thanks for the welcome, I love Campello , we often go it has such a beautiful golden sand beach and is still very Spanish,

We have friends over that way in el pop lets just past the tunnel on the n332

Sorry to here you don't get to Agost any more , due to no car, do you use the tram to get about up the coast

Tony


----------



## walker07 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Tony

Many thanks for your reply, and apologies for the delayed response but I have been without my computer for 3 weeks and have been totally lost! It begs the question....what did we do before we had them?!! I'll make a note of your recommendations for future reference and the day we finally manage to visit there. I presume Miror and decor, and conchie are also in the town? I'll Google them and see what comes up! Thanks again.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

walker07 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Many thanks for your reply, and apologies for the delayed response but I have been without my computer for 3 weeks and have been totally lost! It begs the question....what did we do before we had them?!! I'll make a note of your recommendations for future reference and the day we finally manage to visit there. I presume Miror and decor, and conchie are also in the town? I'll Google them and see what comes up! Thanks again.


Hi Walker 

Yes I know what you mean about computers , I would be lost with out it , gives me something to do while the wife watches the never ending soaps !

here is a link with a map of the pottery outlet 
www.miraydecora.com/

Cheers Tony


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are looking at relocating from the UK to this area. Is there any course fishing in the area, rivers or reservoirs? I guess not in the summertime!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Shirley ,

I am not a fisherman but I have seen people fishing in a reservoir in Tibi which is not too far away .

Inserting fact El Pantano de Tibi has one of the oldest dams in Europe ! worth a visit 

I dont know of any local rivers , it is very dry around here , there are dry rivers that only flow when there is a storm ,

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDMQFjADOAo&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fmaps%2Fd%2Fedit%3Fmid%3Dz-AqdEwwVE18.kiAuPV7O2ufs%26ie%3DUTF8%26source%3Dembed%26oe%3DUTF8%26msa%3D0&ei=I2jUVIH9LcW7Ue7ggNgD&usg=AFQjCNEHXp2Kw0x4bw0bzdKbCCQePMmWBg&sig2=obJqYXVgW7xvYIkXb5bWtg

That link shows places where you can fish , zoom in near to Ibi to find it 

Cheers Tony


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks Tony will have a look later Shirley


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy Easter all !

Hope the weather holds out , for any one visiting Spain over the holidays !!

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

fiestas now on in San VIncente near Alicante


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tonymar said:


> Hi Roy
> 
> Agost has a medical center ,when the surgery is closed there is 24h emergency unit open, which we have often used , we have found the state healthcare fantastic and personally have received better care than from the UK NHS
> 
> ...


Fast and reliable satellite internet is available anywhere in Spain where you have a clear view of the sky. We have 20mbps download and 6mbps upload with Tooway. They have tariffs to suit all types of users. We live in a remote mountain area and have used Tooway for more than three years without problem. Phone is also part of the system and costs a fraction of the thieving Movistar charges!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't trade 6gb with unlimited data for a capped data package no matter the speed. At 90euro fpr 100gb limit I will give it a miss.
That said often people will find that satellite is the only option available.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> I wouldn't trade 6gb with unlimited data for a capped data package no matter the speed. At 90euro fpr 100gb limit I will give it a miss.
> That said often people will find that satellite is the only option available.


We pay €39 a month for a 20gb download limit but with unlimited download between 11pm and 7 am. We have two PCs and two smartphones and are constantly surfing the net. We regularly download UK TV programmes and use Apple Facetime for video calls and have never exceeded our 20gb limit. I assume anyone who needs 100gb must be an IT professional constantly working online. For normal domestic use I can´t imagine anyone needing more than 20 gb, especially if used sensibly (ie, timing big downloads during the unlimited period). It works well for us which is just as well as there is no other option (except for 3g mobile which is a joke!)


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Anything that depends on a clear view of the sky cannot be considered reliable, IMO.

My satellite dish requires a clear view of the sky and there have been several days on which the TV has been out for an hour or two over the last couple of months.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Skipper,

About IT professionals and their Internet needs and usage.

IT people consume most bandwidth when they're shifting large files around, but they usually do that between machines in data centres, not to/from their own computers.

Probably the highest usage they make is when they take remote control of computers elsewhere, it's sending the images of the remote computers' screens that need a quick-ish connection.

Other than that, IT people really don't need a lot of speed, reliability and latency are far more important.

It's the uptake of streaming TV that's driven the need for greater speeds and all the infrastructure upgrades the providers have had to make.

There is no way I would sign-up to a service capped at 20gb. The weekend that Netflix released House of Cards, many households would have blown that in 2 days.

I know people don't rate Spain's Internet connectivity too highly, but at least most of us have a few options to choose from, so it's not all bad.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Horlics said:


> Anything that depends on a clear view of the sky cannot be considered reliable, IMO.
> 
> My satellite dish requires a clear view of the sky and there have been several days on which the TV has been out for an hour or two over the last couple of months.


That used to be the case until the new KA band satellite was launched about four years ago. The new technology appears to have overcome weather problems. We have continued to get internet even in heavy rain and thunderstorms whereas the TV reception, coming through a 2.4m dish, has broken up.


----------

